# Good color



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do a dark non-flat color (flat paint, ime, scuffs easily). the color is up to you. i did mine in a dark brown. a 119" DaLite HP screen and bright projector = the room pretty much disappeared. oh, i had black felt ceiling panels that went WAY far to making the room invisible .


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Dark red is the ideal color.

And you *should* use a flat paint as it's less reflective.




There's also the audio reflections to consider. It's typical to have some damping panels on the side walls.


----------

